# New spin reel casts 30% farther



## chilibill (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello Folks,
I am a newbie and will be building a surf rig soon. There is a new spin reel on the market designed by Doug Hannon, which has some interesting claims. The link is ;
http://www.wavecastsystem.com/index.html
They claim a lot less line friction coming off the special spool. No more birdnests, etc. 

Has anyone seen or used this reel? 
Chillibill


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i have yet to see actual results. should be interesting


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

1st post and advertising some random dudes stuff? Sounds a little suspect bro. The reel looks more gimick than anything else. Sorry, but I only take advice from peeps with a couple posts under their belt and I think your not allowed to post commercial links.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't think he's promoting it, he's legitimately curious. As am I. It seems to go against all conventional technology.

Also, post count has nothing to do with knowledge. So you don't think people like Drumdum and Cdog knew what they were talking about on their first posts? The only thing a high post count means is you have been around the boards long enough to know how they work and what the conventions and rules are for posting.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Lets just see how much contribution there is in a couple months. If there is . . . i'll be the first to apologize; but you and I both know there are a bunch of at home businessmen looking for free exposure.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

*chill bill, are you the president?*

no way that reel will cast further than my basia. another gimmick like instant fisherman.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It's BS. There's a thread on the Florida Sportsman forum where the poster tested it against a Daiwa Tierra and the Daiwa actually casted _further_. The same poster also tested the US Reels (you know, the ones with a humongous spool and a tiny body) and it too was lacking against the Daiwa.

Do yourself a favor and stick with the name brand makers.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

No doubt. But this isn't one of them i don't think. Doug Hannon is quite famous and doesn't need to do stuff like this. Sometimes I wonder if people even understand what they read anymore.



> I am a newbie


This means he is new at the surf fishing deal...meaning he is easily taken by the hype of stuff like this reel.



> Has anyone seen or used this reel?


Here he's showing some sense and asking what experienced fishermen think of it.

A spam post would just be something like "Hey check out this great new reel it casts 30% farther than anything else, here is a link go check it out" Instead this guy states he is a newbie and asks opinions.

Welcome to the board chillbill, there is a lot of great info on here and not everybody is as cynical as this guy.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> It's BS. There's a thread on the Florida Sportsman forum where the poster tested it against a Daiwa Tierra and the Daiwa actually casted _further_. The same poster also tested the US Reels (you know, the ones with a humongous spool and a tiny body) and it too was lacking against the Daiwa.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stick with the name brand makers.


whats your name on there Atlanta? I am always on there too, I remember seeing a post asking about it but haven't seen any comparative results yet. linky?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I used to post on the FS forums, but I've since forgotten my user name and quit posting as I don't fish in FL with any regularity anymore. Since I'm not a registered user anymore, I can't use the search function. I read the thread a couple of weeks ago, but can't remember who wrote it or when it was posted.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I found it. Interesting read. Lots of people claiming it was great and they were seeing much longer casts, but then when somebody actually does some measuring they all shut up.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board ChiliBill. This is a great place to learn. You've unfortunately received a luke warm welcome, but let me assure you that this is a very knowledgeable group of fisherman who are generous with their time and information. AtlantaKing is perhaps the most knowledgeable tackle guy I've ever met, so when he calls it crap, rest assured, it is most likely crap.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i got nothinmg to basethis on, but looks liek a gimmick to me


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

welcome, no need to jump down a fellas throat 

doug hannon is also like posted above, not some random guy, quite famous, and extremely smart. 

i would definately like to try that reel out. but i still have to wonder if this reel would out throw the conventionals that i am currently throwing for everything from bream to sharks..


Jesse


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Wow! No more birdsnests with my spinning reel? Thank God, because spinners are famous for throwing birdsnests. :spam: 

chilibill, pardon all of us for jumping on you but I smell a rat. A spool that looks like a gear from a grandfather clock? That's it? That's the gimmick?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The site says "saltwater certified". I wonder which authoritative body could have certified it.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

First....this will solve our "wind knot" problem  

Second, I always thought it was the rod that got you the distance....


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Imagine if you put this reel on the pocket fisherman 
You could flip a 3oz weight and double hook bottom rig 500 feet, into the wind!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Aloha and welcome ChiliBill. 
Are there any locations where you can try it for free? Have you read any customer reviews on this new reel? How long has this reel been around. Sounds Bogus with a capital B to me.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

It's called viral advertising. Soon we'll see a video on YouTube purporting to be a "Video Blog" of some guy saying how great the reel is. A lot of companies are doing this now. They even pay bloggers and message board posters to say how great their products are.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*If it only came in a bait feeder*

model I wouild buy one......


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*As already stated*

Doug Hannon has been around for years and is always trying to make a buck on the next greatest thing. Don't blame him for trying, and don't blame folks for getting sucked in, looks different some will try it out of curiosity. I'm sure I have some of Doug's bass fishing lures lying in the botttom of a tackle box. The so called "bass professor" has been trying to make a buck off his name after a few succesful books written a number of years back.

Welcome aboard ChillBill, my advice stay away from Hannon's products, at least until they make the grade with some serious fishermen. (Gotta watch out for bogus endorsements tho)


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome chillbill, I was gonna pick up one myself just for fun but, then I saw the price.  Would love to read some positive reviews on it before I shell out the cash for that. I also don't think I would be able to get used to that ugly spool either.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe his handle is chil*I*bill as in the bits of beef stewed in sauce and often served over cornbread or small pasta.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hey chilibill,
Have you tried the surf reel from Australia yet? It gives you all the combined benefits from a spinner and those from a conventional reel at the same time. You are guaranteed to get more distance it with. 

lol...opcorn:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

rhorm said:


> Welcome chillbill, I was gonna pick up one myself just for fun but, then I saw the price.  Would love to read some positive reviews on it before I shell out the cash for that. I also don't think I would be able to get used to that ugly spool either.


I checked and over a hundred dollars no way.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Smashed said:


> It's called viral advertising. Soon we'll see a video on YouTube purporting to be a "Video Blog" of some guy saying how great the reel is. A lot of companies are doing this now. They even pay bloggers and message board posters to say how great their products are.


yep...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*welcome to the board*

you have notice that alot of people here will mess with you (people are bored) don't worry about it. As for new reels with promises for longer cast, No matter what i put in your hands. Someone that knows more(Skills) then you, will always outcast you "PERIOD" Skill will never lose get yourselve a good reel, and learn the basic of a good cast. And look up all the info here on this forum, and i can almost bet you. If you take the time to learn, you will be happyer in the long run. There are many guys here that can outcast people with the newest and biggest rod and reel to come out. And you are already on the the right path, by asking questions...Don't forget to always use our search button before you post, that way you will see what has already been said, then you can come back and ask a more detail question. And don't worry about people messing with you, heck that the fun part on being on a forum like this, but if someone get out of hand. Don't worry that will be taken care of pretty fast...again welcome....:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> No doubt. But this isn't one of them i don't think.


Good way to give yourself an out.



> Doug Hannon is quite famous and doesn't need to do stuff like this.


I never stated that the inventor posted this. I was saying it was someone that got paid by the man himself.



> Sometimes I wonder if people even understand what they read anymore.


I am a newbie. Check out this commercial link for product X. What do you think? 
I can preface posting commercial links for the company I work for by puting "I am a newbie" in front of it? 



> Welcome to the board chillbill, there is a lot of great info on here and not everybody is as cynical as this guy.


Your right, a lot of great info is available here. Maybe a little cynical, but you need to call guys out that seem a little suspect or else this place will be a SPAM fest.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i've done it before and i'll do it again when I think its warranted. Since you like post counts so much, look at mine and my join date. I think I know whats going on


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, over 1000 posts and you joined an entire 2 years before me. That's awesome. In those 4 years since joining, have you ever become a subscriber? I know I have


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*ease up*

gentlemen, Being that the original poster hasn't come back with a reply I'm beginning to get suspicous myself.

No problem, but let's not let this guy get us ranting at one another.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Surf Cat, good call.

Bluerunner, didn't mean to offend you, hopefully no hard feelings, none from this end. You were being friendly with a new poster and I was on the other end. Funny how we hijacked this thread  See ya on the salt.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah I was a subscriber for 3-4 years. Got a boat and didn't fish the piers much anymore, so didn't reup. Yeah I'm starting to get suspicious too. Oh well, its not the first time i've been fooled or the forum has been spammed.


----------



## VG30E (Oct 14, 2006)

*I love seeing new ideas.*

And this spool concept is new to my knowledge . I'll keep an open mind to it and expect a reputable company to place a few of these reels into the hands of fisherman for product testing and review.

US reel and the similar spool design seen on the BPS reel "feels" shift in a trend rather than new idea(penn z's,mitchell 300 series, VS all incorporate a wide flat spool design). Narrow and tall spool design is very abundant in light and medium use reels. A flat wide spool design seems to go more against convention rather than offering a new concept. Maybe a flat wide spool revolution will start and 5 years from now the tall narrow spool will surface again.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Its an open forum, why do people have to be bitchy about what people post?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*What?*

Ok fill it up with 20lb test even the largest model offered will hold say 75 yrds of 20 and bingo thats how yu get the 30% longer cast! Just dont tie the 20 to the spool and cast it. Thought the round spool top was to protect your line what up with them sharks teeth on that reel nick me up scotty!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

spam or not this dude sure got us talking, i wish it was the inventor becuase mayb he could explain his theory behind his claims


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I noticed it says "Up To" 30% longer. My long wish list of proven equipment will consume my fishing dollars for some time to come.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey my name is ChiliBill and I just made everyone an Azz out of themselves..


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> spam or not this dude sure got us talking, i wish it was the inventor becuase mayb he could explain his theory behind his claims


Well if the teeth nick and snap the line during the cast, you will get 30% more distance on the cast as you no longer have that pesky leash to the rod and reel. Plus, you've just eliminated any issues with wind knots. Knots? What knots?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Spam should be deleted. This thread is getting the product noticed.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It's not spam. If it was, the moderators would have deleted it. 

Even if the guy who posted the original message is NOT a spammer, it's pretty unlikely that he'll be back after the welcome he got. Would you come back if you were him?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK kids lets play nice now befor the Stump Heaver has to get broken out  
Besides I am shocked with all these tackle hoes about, one of them aint already gotten one yet


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, we tackle ho's only get the finest of the fine!   Gold plated Abu's, Platinum Penns, Diamond-studded Daiwas. Nothing but the best for the P&S tackle ho squad!


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe if we all used those so called pills they advertize ...we may get 30% more....length???? :beer: :beer:   :--|


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

why dontcha jus get a Zebco spincast...filler up with 20 lbs braid, slap her on a OM heavy and toss 5 oz bank sinkers @ tha Point in Buxton????...
ol'Chili-carne carne-bill was prolly paid ta hype up this over priced, funky lookin, reel...

If it aint broke...don't fix it...there's plenty of good spinners fer under $125.00...that's proven...

As fer tha birds nest on spinners?...never got em on a spinner..plenty of them open face reels.....

let's see if ol' Chili Willy will take tha bait...


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd be embarrassed to be seen on the beach with that reel hanging off a rod I was carrying. Looks like it does double duty as a fish scaler.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

> Hey my name is ChiliBill and I just made everyone an Azz out of themselves..


hahahaha that was good i got to say


----------

